# Fully qualified ACCA



## vega (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello there...I am new in here....need some advise...as I can see in previous threads there is a mixed opinion on accountancy jobs....how about job availability for a fully qualified ACCA member with 3+ years experience....how about jobs for external auditors?


----------

